
Ask HN: Going freelance as a data scientist - mthwsjc_
I&#x27;m a financial data scientist living in the Netherlands and I&#x27;d like to go freelance.<p>Should I use an agency, or avoid them? Are agencies like UpWork or Toptal particularly good?<p>How do you find your first clients?
======
mtmail
"Ask HN: How to get first clients for Data Science consultancy"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13155861](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13155861)
might still have relevant pointers.

UpWorks isn't an agency but marketplace. Most opinions I've read are negative,
it's a race/competition to the bottom (lowest price). Being a specialist in a
niche field you can probably get your rates, just compete with others on
price.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19081694](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19081694)

~~~
mthwsjc_
thank you!

